
Show HN: White label link shortener for startups and marketers - yoavshalev
http://clk.im
======
yoniondigo
Truly a kick ass product.

~~~
yoavshalev
thanks! :)

------
sharonhod
These guys knows their job. Indeed the best link shortener for making money.

